# Born of Osiris tuning question



## Metal Guitarist (Mar 19, 2013)

I am sure this has been stated before, but I couldn't find it. I was wondering what tuning or tunings Born of Osiris uses for their seven strings. Also, what string gauge would be good for this?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 19, 2013)

Droooooooooopppp......

.....GEEE


----------



## MastrXploder (Mar 19, 2013)

Metal Guitarist said:


> I am sure this has been stated before, but I couldn't find it. I was wondering what tuning or tunings Born of Osiris uses for their seven strings. Also, what string gauge would be good for this?



Usually its drop G. 
GDGCFAD. That way they can just drop the 6th string for their older drop C stuff. Depends on your scale length. I use an 11 set for the first 6 strings and just put a 62 for the low and definitely feel like i need to up the guage. Im also on a 25.5 scale haha.


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah drop G, however I believe I saw somewhere they do drop c with a low G too, GCGCFAD, I like that tuning


----------



## Kharem (Mar 19, 2013)

I use a baritone d'addario set with an added 10 for the highest string, for G# on 25.5, so that's a 68 for the low G#, and I would go bigger if I could find them easier in aus. So if you want g on standard scale and want good tension I would try something like a 70 or 72 for the lowest, make the rest up off that. 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 20, 2013)

Drop G on Discovery album (GDGCFAD)

I think they did on A new Reign, but it was Drop C with a low G on a 7 (GCGCFAD)


----------



## Chuck (Mar 20, 2013)

Could have sworn it was G#


----------



## TIBrent (Mar 20, 2013)

Nope, Drop G, strung up with a set of ernie ball 10-56s.
GCGCFAD
GDGCFAD
And they bring a 6 out with them as well in just drop C.


----------



## xethicx (Mar 20, 2013)

56-10 in drop G? wow that low string must be flapping in the wind. I have my EC-1000 6 string set B-B with 56-13 and the low string is a bit floppy for my taste at times, but going down that far, youd think itd be flubbering away.


----------

